
Why American airports don't sell anything you actually need - lisper
https://quartzy.qz.com/1306733/why-are-american-airports-so-bad/
======
pavel_lishin
I don't think the article actually answered the implied question in the
headline.

~~~
theandrewbailey
American airports are publicly owned, and get most of their income from
parking, and no one wants to change it.

~~~
pavel_lishin
But the individual shops aren't, right? Why wouldn't they want to sell more
things that travelers are interested in buying?

------
yetanothername
If you're ever at Pittsburgh International Airport (KPIT), there's a full-
service Rite Aid in the air terminal, post-security. It sells everything that
a normal drug store sells, at normal drug store prices.

It's awesome. I'm surprised that more airports don't have something similar.

~~~
aventrix
I'm from the US, but I noticed that a lot of train stations in Europe had full
drug stores inside - with normal drug store prices as well. Super convenient.

